# "Alexander's Feast" 1736; Händel



## Guest (Jul 29, 2020)

This was recorded in Augustiner Abbey, Melk (Austria) in May, 2011. I'm pretty sure it's Mozart's arrangement of "*Alexander's Feast*". Anyway, it's a wonderful reminder of the great man, Nikolaus Harnoncourt - who died nearly 4.5 years ago and is very much missed. I had the exceptional privilege of seeing him many times in Vienna with Concentus Musicus - both at the Musikverein and in the pit of the Theater an der Wien. Looking at him you can see that he could have conducted for years to come!!






My favourite section: "_The many rend the sky_" at 42:08


----------

